# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  مشکل گچپژکى در اوراکل 9آى به بعد

## m_mhjir

با سلام به همه دوستان

من با "گچپژکى" مشکل دارم در فرمها طراحی شده تحت وب که کلیه فیلدها به صورت 
وارونه و برعکس نمایش داده میشود... وقتی که این چند حرف در آن وجود داشته باشد :گریه:  

با سپاس از همه

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام دوس عزیز و تازه وارد
تقریبا همه رو این موضوع مشکل دارن، من یکی دو بار سعی کردم ولی نشد، حالا چراش رو نمیدونم ولی بد هم نبود، بهتره به بلاگ جناب رجبی یه سری بزنی و نوشته هاش رو بخونی، قدیمیه ولی تنها منبع فارسی هستشریال انگلیسیش رو هم اگه خواستی من برات میفرستم.
اینم آدرس بلاگ : 
http://mrajabi.blogspot.com/2003_01_....html#86978490
به بخش "ساختن کاراکتر Sort فارسی در اوراکل" نگاه کن و طبق اون عمل کن، امیدوارم موفق بشی.

----------


## m_mhjir

سلام آقا مجید
خیلی خوشحال شدم که پاسخ شما رو دیدم

درمورد لینکتان هم خیلی ممنون.

در برنامه locale Builder که مطمئناً با آن کار کرده اید گچپژ هیچ مشکلی در هنگام تایپ و یانمایش 
(البته به هم چسبیده)  وجود ندارند. نمیدونم چرا؟

با سپاس
محمد

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
در مورد نچسبیدن به بقیه کاراکترها دلیلش رو نمیدونم، و تو مستندات خود اوارکل هم چیزی ندیدم، راه درست رو آقای رجبی گفته، با یه کمی سعی و تجربه میشه درستش کرد.
اگه تونستی این کار رو بکنی سعی کن مثل آقای رجبی و این دفعه یه کمی دقیقتر برای بقیه هم روش حل مشکل رو بگی.
یا اینکه اگه خواستی با هم یا چند نفری روی حل این مشکل وقت بزاریم تا رفع بشه.

----------


## m_mhjir

سلام
آقا مخلصیم
والا من خیلی سعی کردم آقای رجبی هم خیلی به من و شاید همه ایرانیها کمک کرده است
ولی در همان جا هم ایشان گفته اند که باشرکت نمود تماس بگیرین که ظاهراً این شرکت 

تعطیل و یا آدرسش عوض شده است. توی این آدرس هم گفته
http://farsioracle.persianblog.com/f...e_archive.html

ولی ظاهراً پولیه .....
حاضریم شروع کنیم اگر قابل بدونین ...

محمد

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
بلاگی که معرفی کردی تقریبا منسوخه و کسی که اونرو راه انداخته بیشتر حرف زده تا چیزی رو ثابت کنه، که اینکار رو هر کسی میتونه بکنه، نه دلیلی و نه چیزی در مورد نحوه کارش گفته پس نمیشه گفت چیزی رو که نوشته انجام داده، و ارزشی نداره.
در مورد پولی بودن هم درسته، تقریبا 500 هزار تومان قیمت پایه هستش، البته به پروژه ات هم بستگی داره تا چقدر تیغت بزنن ... .
خوب اگه documentهای اوراکل برای Locale Builder رو داری بهتره از روی اون شروع کنیم و در کنارش نوشته های آقای رجبی رو هم بکار ببریم.

----------


## m_mhjir

با سلام و خسته نباشید

با عرض پوزش از اینکه نتونستم پست جدید بدهم 
بنده دسترسی به اینتر را نداشتم.

خوب بنده با جابجایی کرکترها در محیط Locale Builder و جایگزین این حروف (گچپژ)
با حرف دیگر شروع کرده بودم ولی باز جواب منفی بود.

یک نکته قابل توجه این بود که در خود محیط Locale Builder ما با تایپ حروف گچپژ 
هیچ مشکلی نداریم و حروف بصورت کامل و صحیح نمایش و ویراش می شود.

منتظرم

محمد

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
یه کمی قلق داره، بهتره از روی مستندات خود اوراکل پیش بریم.
اگه دانلود کردی بگو تا با هم مطالعه کنیم و بعد شروع کنیم برای ایجاد زبان در محیط Localr Builder.

----------


## m_mhjir

سلام
ممنون

ممکنه در مورد دانلود راهنمایی بفرمائید. دانلود مستندات اوراکل را میفرمائید؟
آدرس و برام میفرسیتن؟

باتشکر

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام محمد عزیز
در مورد کتاب این رفرنس خود اوراکل هست و تمام چیزها رو گفته :

 Oracle&#174; Database Globalization Support Guide
10g Release 2 (10.2)

آدرس دانلود هم : 
http://download-east.oracle.com/docs...102/b14225.pdf

----------


## mparhiz

با سلام
من کمی درباره این موضوع تحقیق کردم. البته با Local Builder کار نکردم. ولی اینو فهمیدم که از اراکل 9i به بعد این مشکل به وجود اومده که به خاطر جاوا بیس بودن و وب بیس بودن اونه. به همین خاطر دنبال کلاسهایی گشتم که اراکل برای تغییر دادن کاراکترها در زبانهای مختلف از اونها استفاده می کنه. من زیاد جاوا بلد نیستم و فکر می کنم که اگر کسی که جاوا بلده به ما ملحق بشه بهتره. 
کلاسهای جاوایی که اراکل از اونها استفاده می کنه در فایلهایی با پسوند jar قرار داره که در مسیر ORACLE_HOME%\forms\java گذاشته شده. jar فایلهایی که اصلی هستن سه فایل زیر می باشند:
frmall.jar     frmall_jinit.jar     frmmain.jar
من تونستم که این فایلهارو با WinRAR باز کنم و با نرم افزار DJ.Java.Decompiler کلاسهاشو ببینم ولی احتیاج به یک جاوا کار دارم. 
من فکر می کنم با تغییرات کمی در کلاسها میشه این مشکلو حل کرد.
با تشکر

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
نه به جاوا ربطی نداره، چون طبق گفته خود اوراکل اطلاعاتی مربوط به زبانها در فایلهایی با پسوند های nlb, nlt که خروجی locale builder هستن نگهداری میشن.
البته اگه مطلبی رو پیدا کردید که گفته تون رو ثابت میکنه، لطفا برای ما هم ارایه اش کنید.

ممنون

----------


## mparhiz

سلام
تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم اون شرکتهایی که این مشکل رو حل کردن و قیمتهای میلیونی هم روی پکیجهاشون گذاشتن از همین روش استفاده کردن یعنی تغییر دادن کدهای جاوا.
به هر حال من همین روش رو ادامه میدم و اگه چیزی فهمیدم حتما با شما درمیون می ذارم . امیدوارم که ارتباطمون قطع نشه.
با تشکر

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
ممنون

----------


## m_mhjir

سلام

باتشکر از شما.
نکته جالبی که من در local bulder پیدا کردم و در پست های قبلی هم گفته بودم 
این بود که در مسیر %ORACLE_HOME%\ocommon\nls\lbuilder\jlibهمان فایلهایی 

که با پسوند jar وجود دارند مشاهده میشود.LocaleBuilder.jar که این فایل همان طور که 
دوست عزیزمون گفته بود کمپرس شده است تمام کلاس فایلهای جاوا وجود دارد که مربوط به این 

بخش از localebuilder میباشد. اما ما در محیط localebuilder هیچ مشکلی با تایپ گچپژ نداریم 
و به درستی این کرکترها نمایش داده میشوند. و از نظر ساختاری مشکل در این محیط حل شده 

است. اما حکایت همچنان باقی است...  :اشتباه:  
باسپاس

----------


## majid_afra222

> با سلام
> من کمی درباره این موضوع تحقیق کردم. البته با Local Builder کار نکردم. ولی اینو فهمیدم که از اراکل 9i به بعد این مشکل به وجود اومده که به خاطر جاوا بیس بودن و وب بیس بودن اونه. به همین خاطر دنبال کلاسهایی گشتم که اراکل برای تغییر دادن کاراکترها در زبانهای مختلف از اونها استفاده می کنه. من زیاد جاوا بلد نیستم و فکر می کنم که اگر کسی که جاوا بلده به ما ملحق بشه بهتره. 
> کلاسهای جاوایی که اراکل از اونها استفاده می کنه در فایلهایی با پسوند jar قرار داره که در مسیر ORACLE_HOME%\forms\java گذاشته شده. jar فایلهایی که اصلی هستن سه فایل زیر می باشند:
> frmall.jar     frmall_jinit.jar     frmmain.jar
> من تونستم که این فایلهارو با WinRAR باز کنم و با نرم افزار DJ.Java.Decompiler کلاسهاشو ببینم ولی احتیاج به یک جاوا کار دارم. 
> من فکر می کنم با تغییرات کمی در کلاسها میشه این مشکلو حل کرد.
> با تشکر


سلام
به نتیجه ای رسیدی با نه؟
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدی

----------


## mparhiz

سلام
به نتیجه ای که رسیدم اینه که تا 80% با این روش میشه. ولی همونطور که قبلا گفتم من جاوا کار نیستم پس خوندن کدهای جاوا برام خیلی مشکله. البته بخاطر مشغله کاریم خیلی وقته که سراغش نرفتم. تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم برای حروف عربی تعریف شده که چه حرفهایی می تونن به حرفهای قبلی خودشون از طرف چپ بچسبن. ما اگه بتونیم چهار حرف چ پ گ ژ رو هم به این کد اضافه کنیم شاید مشکل حل بشه. یونی کدهای حروف عربی و فارسی رو  براتون گذاشتم بد نیست یه نگاهی بکنید.
با تشکر از پیگیریتون

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
ممنون.
یونیکدهای عربی و فارسی رو دارم.
انگار باید JDAPI اوراکل رو کار کنیم.

----------


## mparhiz

سلام
متاسفانه JDeveloper کلاسهایی که در Jar فایلها وجود داره, نشون نمی ده و من مجبور شدم از ابزار دیگه ای برای edit کردن کلاسها استفاده کنم. من فایل frmall.jar رو باز کردم . در ضمن با trace کردن یک برنامه کوچک که توی JDeveloper نوشتم, تا حدودی با روند استفاده کردن از فایل frmall.jar آشنا شدم. ولی فکر می کنم خیلی کار داشته باشه. من که امیدوارم, بازم می گم اگه یه جاوا کار کمکم می کرد سرعتم بیشتر می شد.
متشکرم

----------


## arash2guitar

اگر برنامه تحت وب باشد شما از کاراکترست unicode-8 استفاده کنید . هیچ مشکلی نخواهید داشت . اگر client/server هستش به من میل بزنید بهتون کاراکتر ستی که برای فارسی ساختم رو بدم . اونو اجرا می کنید یه جای کد جاوای اراکل  را عوض می کنید همه چیر حل میشه .

----------


## hmm

please upload to this location

----------


## m_mhjir

با سلام

نمونه اتفاقی که میفته رو براتون فرستادم.

با تشکر از همه دوستان

----------


## professionalir

دوستان سلام 
من هم همین مشکل را در 10g دارم و خیلی جستجو کردم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم و تنها محلی که دیدم کمی در این باره به صورت اساسی بحث شده همین جاست اما نمی دونم چرا ادامه پیدا نکرده . من هم با تحقیق مختصری که کردم ظاهرا همه آنهای که مشکل رو حل کردن از طریق انجام اصلاحاتی در جاوا بوده . اگه کسی به نتیجه ای رسیده لطفا بگه

----------


## m_mhjir

باسلام 
راستش بنده هم نتونستم راه حل مناسبی پیدا کنم ولی افرادی که این کارو انجام دادن پول
بالایی طلب میکنن(1 به بالا).
تنها کاری که تونستیم انجام بدیم این بود که  regional options  رو از فارسی یا انگلیسی به (Arabic(U.A.E تغییر بدیم تا اون بهم ریختگی به وجود نیاد و فقط حروف خاص با شرایط ویژه نمایش داده بشن گ چ پ.

----------


## professionalir

سلام دوست عزیز
ببخشید من درست متوجه نشدم یعنی اگر این تغییر رو بدیم کلمات رو درست نشون می ده اما هرجا گژپچ بود با حروف بزرگ نمایش داده می شه ؟
و سئوال دوم اینکه تلاش برای اصلاح کلاسهای جاوا آیا نتیجه می دهد یا خیر؟ چون من سعی دارم این موضوع رو دنبال کنم اگر بی نتیجه هست ادامه ندم . البته من اصلا جاوا حالیم نیست و تازه تونستم کلاسهای موجود جاوا در اوراکل رو دیکمپایل کنم و دنبال ایجاد محیطی برای اجرا و تریس آن هستم . اما نمی دونم چقدر موفقیت آمیزه . بخصوص که در 10g جار فایلهای متعددی وجود داره مثلا من هنوز نمی دونم باید در forms90یا jlib یا  oc4j دنبال آن بگردم . اگر تو این زمینه چیزی می دونید لطفا راهنمایی کنید . شاید تونستیم این مشکل رو حل کنیم

----------


## m_mhjir

با سلام 

بله این بهم ریختگی از بین میره در ضمن فرمها هم میتونن راست به چب بشن.

راستش من هم در مورد جاوا اطلاعات زیادی ندارم ولی ظاهراً باید اون کدها رو تغییر داده باشن
چون با لوکال بیلدر هم نتونستیم مشکل رو حل کنیم.

از طرفی من آخرین نسخه jinit رو هم نصب کردم ولی مشکل حل نشد.1.3.1.26
ولی من تو پست های قبلی هم گفته بودم که توی خود لوکال بیلدر این اتفاق نمیفته یعنی اونجا

اگر شما گچپژ تایپ کنین به صورت جمله هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته پس ممکن اون فایلها جار بتونه کمک
بکنه البته ممکنه، نمیدونم فعلاً که داریم به همون روش میسازیم (Arabic U.A.E) تا بلکه یک آدم 

خیرخواه یک خبری، یک ایملی ... بهمون بزنه بگه که مشکل حل شد... :قهقهه:  
البته توی این دنیا همه چیز امکان پذیره. :چشمک:

----------


## hossein m

با سلام،
من تاره اینجا رو پیدا کردم و در نگاه اول خیلی بنظرم خوب اومد.
راستش من قبلا تو شرکتی که کار می کردم، مشکل گچپژ اوراکل 9i برامون پیش اومد(حدود 4 سال پیش)، اون موقع سراغ شرکت آقای رجبی هم رفتیم و حدود 3 میلیون ازمون برای رفع این مشکل خواستن. ولی بعدا یکی از دوستان تو شرکت خودمون حدود دو سه ماه تمام وقت رو این موضوع کار کرد و تونست حلش کنه، و همانطور که یکی از عزیزان گفته بودن این مشکل مربوط به قسمت جاوایی میشه، و میشه با تغییراتی در فایلهای forms90، (فکر کنم frmall.jar) این مشکل رو حل کرد.(البته دردسرهای دیگه ای هم داشت مثل sign کردن فایل جاوا بعد از تغییر و...) راستش الان زیاد یادم نیست ولی فکر کنم تنها مشکلی که داشت این بود که با تغییر جزئی در Release اوراکل، اون فایلهای جاوایی باید از اول ساخته می شدند. البته اینم بگم که تو Regional Setting هم ما  (Arabic U.A.E) رو انتخاب کرده بودیم.
بازم اگه چیز دیگه ای یادم اومد براتون می نویسم، یا اگه عزیزان سوالی داشتن من در خدمتم.
در پناه حق.

----------


## professionalir

دوست عزیز حسین خان سلام 
من هم تازه به این جمع پیوستم و امید وارم حضور ما در اینجا ثمری داشته باشه . من فقط از روی علاقه دونبال حل این مشکل هستم ، خیلی قبل تر اوراکل رو یاد گرفتم و سعی می کنم اطلاعاتم رو به روز نگه دارم که البته کار بسیار سختی هست . مدتهاست که با این مشکل مواجه هستم . امید وارم بتونیم اینجا و با کمک دوستان آن را به صورت اساسی حل کنیم .
ممنون می شم اگه بیاد بیارید دقیقا چه تغییری و در چه تابعی دادید تا مشکل حل شد . چون فایلی رو که نام بردید در نسخه جدید اوراکل 10g وجود نداره . البته من زیاد جاوا بلد نیستم و تازه دارم سعی می کنم از اون سر در بیارم . جاوا بسیار شبیه C هست و به همین دلیل علیرغم اینکه یاد گیرش را برای من راحتتر می کنه اما سر در آوردن از روال برنامه هاش کار زمان بری هست لذا اگر بدونیم دقیقا باید روی چه توابع و کلاسهایی وقت بگذاریم زودتر به نتیجه خواهیم رسید . امید وارم شما کمک بزرگی تو حل این مشکل به ما بکنید 
ممنون

----------


## baharesabz

با کپی کردن یک فایل dll ، به نام kbdfa در system 32 مشکل رفع خواهد شد.

----------


## hmm

> با کپی کردن یک فایل dll ، به نام kbdfa در system 32 مشکل رفع خواهد شد.


گرفتی ما رو ؟

----------


## hamidshahram

با سلام
من با اوراکل 11g کار می کنم و با گژپچ هیچ مشکلی نداره :متعجب:

----------


## aidin300

از Oracle Forms استفاده می کنید؟

----------


## myrdsuser@gmail.com

اگه خواستيد من نحوه رفع كردن مشكل رو بلدم با email :myrdsuser@gmail.com
مكاتبه كنيد تا راهتون بندازم مليوني هم نمي خوام

----------


## m_mhjir

یاده برنامه های Open Source افتادم. :)

----------

